# divorzio



## Iago (8 Maggio 2008)

...qualcuno ha divorziato da poco?

...quanto avete speso?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Maggio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...qualcuno ha divorziato da poco?
> 
> ...quanto avete speso?


 
congiunto o giudiziale?
un solo avvocato o due diversi?


----------



## Iago (8 Maggio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> congiunto o giudiziale?
> un solo avvocato o due diversi?



congiunto, e mi è stato detto che ci vogliono sempre due avvocati


(ginè???  e che è??...che tipo di utente sei?)


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Maggio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> congiunto, e mi è stato detto che ci vogliono sempre due avvocati
> 
> 
> (ginè??? e che è??...che tipo di utente sei?)


 
si legge ghiunè...è donna in greco.....
1500 va + che bene....non ci sono spese, come nelle cause di lavoro....
in città chiedono qualcosa in +
se l'avvocato è un pezzo grosso ti fa pagare il nome


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Maggio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> congiunto, *e mi è stato detto che ci vogliono sempre due avvocati*
> 
> 
> non mi risulta....


----------



## Iago (8 Maggio 2008)

*cultura classica*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> si legge ghiunè...è donna in greco.....
> 1500 va + che bene....non ci sono spese, come nelle cause di lavoro....
> in città chiedono qualcosa in +
> se l'avvocato è un pezzo grosso ti fa pagare il nome



ohìì...quando uno ha studiato...invece di perdere tempo a disegnare e ad affondare le mani nell'argilla

grazie per le risposte perchè se a 1500 devo aggiungere la città, e devo aggiungere il nome...ci siamo.


comunque...ieri abbiamo firmato il divorzio


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Maggio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ohìì...quando uno ha studiato...invece di perdere tempo a disegnare e ad affondare le mani nell'argilla
> 
> grazie per le risposte perchè se a 1500 devo aggiungere la città, e devo aggiungere il nome...ci siamo.
> 
> ...


 
belle le mani nell'argilla....sai fare i vasi?

come stai pe ril divorzio? e lei?
P.S.: nella tua città ci sono colleghi più che validi, senza bisogno di scomodare i "nomi"


----------



## Iago (8 Maggio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> belle le mani nell'argilla....*sai fare i vasi?*
> 
> come stai pe ril divorzio? e lei?
> P.S.: nella tua città ci sono colleghi più che validi, senza bisogno di scomodare i "nomi"



si, ma occorre il tornio...faccio delle rose... (anche con la mollica, che si bagna con la saliva 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


per il divorzio tutto bene...ho preso consapevolezza che ormai tutto è stato metabolizzato


...per i nomi...
siamo andati dal mio avvocato, che è molto bravo, a prescindere dal nome...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Maggio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> si, ma occorre il tornio...faccio delle rose... (anche con la mollica, che si bagna con la saliva
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ti devi togliere quell'avatar...nun te se po' guarda'...voglio le rose....viola e bianche, grazie....


----------



## Mari' (9 Maggio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ohìì...quando uno ha studiato...invece di perdere tempo a disegnare e ad affondare le mani nell'argilla
> 
> grazie per le risposte perchè se a 1500 devo aggiungere la città, e devo aggiungere il nome...ci siamo.
> 
> ...


AH!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Che belli gli amici trasparenti


----------



## Iago (9 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> AH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




























ho fatto bene a divorziare?





P.s.:uè Marì...a quanta click staje oggi?


----------



## Mari' (9 Maggio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ho fatto bene a divorziare?
> 
> Non vedo perche' no, eravate separati gia da tempo.
> 
> ...


Solo uno.


----------

